# Embarassing question



## oldermummy (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I have been doing so much reading the last few days that my eyes are glazing over, I notice lots of women refer to IM clinic, and it sounds great but I can't figure out which clinic it is, could someone please help me out  

It seems very good with older women, am I right assuming this?
Thank you


----------



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

Hi Oldermummy,
                     and welcome...IM clinic is in Barcelona.....its called the instituto marques.....a very well know clinic.....I am not sure if they are known  purely for treating older women , but they do have lots of male and female donors with no real waiting list so maybe that's why older couples who have exhausted IVF with their own eggs go there.....and of course the changes in the anonymity laws in the UK haven't helped matters... 
I personally found them very professional and there is a UK nurse there called Lisa who is really nice....
I am on the IM cycle buddies thread....come and join us on there.....they are a great bunch and very helpful....   good luck....

  Love Milly xx


----------



## oldermummy (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you so much Milly, 

It's all very boggling but very exciting


----------

